
Weaveworks announces subscription for upstream Kubernetes - slgeorge
https://www.weave.works/blog/operate-and-scale-kubernetes-with-our-support
======
slgeorge
This is a totally a product announcement, and to declare interest I work for
Weaveworks. As it's Kubecon EU starting tomorrow there should be a lot of
interesting news about K8s. Already wandering around there are more vendors
and a bigger range of interests represented. Hope the talks will be as good!

